# 3's a Company...



## realfarmgirl (Feb 26, 2011)

What happens when two does kid a week late and another doe kids a week early? All three kid on the same day! Twins for all, and all for one day is pretty ridiculous, especially since I have never had first time does kid more than a single. But, six little bottle babies are now safely waiting for their next meal, and all is well...just a bit exhausting! LOL 

An added bonus is that my breeding experiment with a blue-eyed buck is working very nicely, all but one of the six kids has blue eyes  And all but one are does! One goat left to kid...thank goodness!


----------



## canyontrailgoats (Jan 4, 2014)

And WHERE are the pics of these blue-eyed beauties?


----------



## dreamacresfarm2 (May 10, 2014)

yes we MUST have pictures


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Congrats!


----------



## realfarmgirl (Feb 26, 2011)

I'll be posting as soon as I get a good pic - these little guys move around too much! So far all the pics look like the tops of heads or blurred fuzzy things.

But, I have named them all. Can you guess the theme?

Secretariat, Dan Patch, The Pie, Wo-Man O' War, Barbaro, and Seabiscuit.


----------



## NubianFan (Jun 3, 2013)

How can you tell if they are blue eyed when they are born? All of mine are blue eyed at birth.


----------



## LadySecret (Apr 20, 2013)

NubianFan said:


> How can you tell if they are blue eyed when they are born? All of mine are blue eyed at birth.


The blue is very pale. Almost a neon white blue. Not the darker blue sometimes seen in newborn eyes. At least that has been my experience.


----------



## NubianFan (Jun 3, 2013)

That would creep me out!!!! Mine eyes have all been like a green/blue almost a teal color. But they change to regular old goat eyes later on.


----------



## groovyoldlady (Jul 21, 2011)

Congrats!!!!!!! And I LOVE the name theme!


----------



## realfarmgirl (Feb 26, 2011)

LadySecret is right - the eyes are a white/icy blue. They don't look creepy though! LOL Here is a pic from last years blue eyed babies to give you an idea - hopefully I will get a good pic of this year's "crop" soon.


----------



## NubianFan (Jun 3, 2013)

That's not creepy. That is adorable. I was thinking like nearly white. *shiver*


----------



## realfarmgirl (Feb 26, 2011)

Here they are...a box full of babies!


----------



## doecygoat (Jan 18, 2013)

They are adorable!!!


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

That there is a box o' cuteness overload


----------

